# Getting married in an embassy



## missl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

My fiance and I are both foreigners working and living in South Africa. We want to marry next year! Do we absolutely have to ask for a marriage officer,or could our wedding be celebrated by one of our ambassador (we don't have the same citizenship)? The Dha is not very clear with that question.
Will our marriage be legal for SA authorities if we marry in an embassy/consulate?

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

missl said:


> Hi,
> 
> My fiance and I are both foreigners working and living in South Africa. We want to marry next year! Do we absolutely have to ask for a marriage officer,or could our wedding be celebrated by one of our ambassador (we don't have the same citizenship)? The Dha is not very clear with that question.
> Will our marriage be legal for SA authorities if we marry in an embassy/consulate?
> ...


Have you tried to google the information?
This is what I found, hopefully it will be of value:
Getting Married in South Africa - Legal information about the marriage ceremony in South Africa


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Documentation Required

The following original documents are required from any foreigner who intends getting married in the Republic of South Africa:

Full (unabridged) Birth Certificate.
A valid passport containing a valid residence permit for the Republic of South Africa e.g. visitor’s permit in the case of foreigners who have entered as tourists.
If divorced, the final decree of divorce. If for any sound reason a person is unable to produce a decree of divorce or if a person was divorced in a foreign country and cannot obtain a decree of divorce an affidavit by the person concerned is required to the effect that he/she is legally divorced, and stating the name of the court which granted the divorce and the date on which it was granted. A sworn translation into English is required should the document be in any foreign language other than English.
If widowed, the deceased spouse’s death certificate. If a death certificate is not available the person concerned is required to submit an affidavit confirming the death of the deceased spouse and stating the name of the deceased and the date of death.
If you are under 18, written consent is required from your parents or legal guardian. Full details can be found on the website of the South African Department of Home Affairs at http://www.home-affairs.gov.za/civil_marriage.asp Marriage Officers In South Africa, only marriage officers authorised by law can perform marriage ceremonies.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Handy website to have a look at:
Legal Requirements for getting married in Cape Town, South Africa


----------



## missl (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Johanna.

It says "Every magistrate, special justice of the peace, and commissioner is a Marriage Officer". What is a commissionner? 
The french consulate told me that they weren't legally allowed by SA laws to celebrate (so as every other diplomatic representations), even between two french citizens, but the consulate of my bf are ready to celebrate so I was wondering if the consul or ambassador of his country could legally marry us bc they was also officially marriage officer or sthg...

I'll ask them again but I really want to make sure that our union will be legal for both our countries and also in SA.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

missl said:


> Thank you Johanna.
> 
> It says "Every magistrate, special justice of the peace, and commissioner is a Marriage Officer". What is a commissionner?
> The french consulate told me that they weren't legally allowed by SA laws to celebrate (so as every other diplomatic representations), even between two french citizens, but the consulate of my bf are ready to celebrate so I was wondering if the consul or ambassador of his country could legally marry us bc they was also officially marriage officer or sthg...
> ...


Someone who is registered as a marriage commissioner.


----------



## missl (Jul 23, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Someone who is registered as a marriage commissioner.


Hence my question... I was wondering if a diplomat, excluding his diplomatic position, could be registered as a marriage officer, whereas other diplomats say that SA authorities doesn't allow ANY diplomatic entities to celebrate marriages, even between two citizen of the country they are representing.
Or will our wedding be considered as being occurred in some part of my bf's country, and therefore not in SA? Which I have to be very careful bc I don't know if french authorities (and SA too) will legalize any other marriage certificate than a SA one.

Thank you anyway, I'll also ask them.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

missl said:


> Hence my question... I was wondering if a diplomat, excluding his diplomatic position, could be registered as a marriage officer, whereas other diplomats say that SA authorities doesn't allow ANY diplomatic entities to celebrate marriages, even between two citizen of the country they are representing.
> Or will our wedding be considered as being occurred in some part of my bf's country, and therefore not in SA? Which I have to be very careful bc I don't know if french authorities (and SA too) will legalize any other marriage certificate than a SA one.
> 
> Thank you anyway, I'll also ask them.


It depends on whether the diplomat is registered under SA law. I asked a solicitor, there is no direct answer, diplomats are not automatically registered as marriage officers.

If you are serious about this, I am sure you can call the relevant embassy (ies)

I tried to help as much as I could.


----------



## missl (Jul 23, 2011)

Johanna said:


> It depends on whether the diplomat is registered under SA law. I asked a solicitor, there is no direct answer, diplomats are not automatically registered as marriage officers.
> 
> If you are serious about this, I am sure you can call the relevant embassy (ies)
> 
> I tried to help as much as I could.


Thank you! It seems that this diplomatic entity has already celebrated marriages in the past, so they must also be marriage officer.


----------

